# Multiple bands/tubes or just one..advantages/disadvantages



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm just getting back into SS and want to know the advantages and disadvantages of using muiltiple bands or tubes vs just one strong one, or please point me to an article dealing with this topic...I'm sure it's been asked before, just can't find it here. Many thanks to the hosts and sponsors of this forum!!! As we say here in Ecuador, muchas gracias. BTW I want to start an SS club here so be prepared for yet more Latin Am members. Adios!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Susi.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its all mostly personal choice . what you intend to use the slingshot for, hunting, target . how strong your pull weight is . but like i started, its all personal choice, what your comfortable with . so try various set ups , welcome to the, frustrating at times but yet, enjoyable slingshot hobby .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

first of all, bienvenido to the forum susi

now, in answer to your question...
in slingshots, strange as it may seem, stronger bands do not necesarily equal more power. it is a question of matching the power of your bands to the weight of your ammo.

if your bands are too powerful, accuracy will suffer, maximum speed/power will not be obtained, and your bands wear out faster.

so for small ammo, use small bands. for heavy ammo, use bigger bands, but still as light as possible.

if you tell us what ammo you plan to use (for example lightweight 9mm steel, or heavy 12mm lead) and your height/drawlenght im sure some of the more experienced members would be quite willing to advise on some appropriate elastics.

i wish you happy shooting, and good luck with your club!

cheers, remco


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome!

Basic heuristics of bands and tubes.

1) Tubes are usually slower than flat bands, but only a little.
2) Tapered tubes and tapered bands are faster than straight tubes or bands.
3) Thin bands and tubes are more efficient than thick bands and tubes with smaller ammo; however they are also more fragile.
4) There is some compromise between efficiency and life expectancy which you have to find for yourself. Speed always reduces life expectancy of your bands/tubes.
5) Longer draw lengths are more efficient than shorter draw lengths given the same hold time, but only slightly so with long hold times.

I guess that is enough for now.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Two bands per side are more work and with standard tapers don't last as long as tubes. However as you increase tube speed they become harder to pull and there life shortens some. Tubes also give you more recoil and tend to upset my arthritis. :cookie: The LB2000 bands are a great comprise between speed and long life. They last a long time and shoot very fast for there pull weight and stretch ratio. I am running test right now on another new set of flats that look promising. If I had to shoot tubes, I might not even shoot, but to each his own. Small tubing preforms better than larger tubing, you just have to use multibles of it to get more pull strength for arrows. -- Tex


----------

